# Plastik/Glanz Effekt für Bild?



## regurge (8. März 2005)

Wie könnte ich am besten dieses Bild verschönern (ist für eine Homepage), ich dachte an Glanz/Plastik Effekte wie ich es z.B auf der linken Seite probiert habe ... nun habe ich aber ein Problem wenn ich solche Effekte einbauen möchte ... der erste Glänzeffekt war nur Glück  und ich weis nicht mehr so wirklich wie ich das gemacht habe (einfach nur an den Filtern rumgespielt) .. wie kann ich weitere solche Effekte machen, habe schon probiert mit einem 1 px Pinsel eine solche Linie nachzuzeichnen, leider ist 1 px schon zu groß ... mit dem Plastikeffekt habe ich auch nicht viel erreicht ... wie könnte ich den Glanzeffekt der sich auf der linken Seite befindet an mehreren Stellen anbringen, so das das gesamte Bild einen 3D Effekt bekommt.


----------



## cosmic-blue (9. März 2005)

Wenn du einen Doppelklick auf die Ebene machst, kannst du unter "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief -> Kontur" einen 3D-Effekt erhalten. Auch kannst du dort Glanz deiner Grafik hinzufügen.

Einfach ein wenig ausprobieren und testen.

Viel Spaß

cosmic-blue


----------



## regurge (9. März 2005)

ich schäm mich jetzt richtig :> .... auf die einfachsten sachen kommt man natürlich nicht von alleine


----------



## Tom2k5 (9. März 2005)

Mir persönlich ist es zu wuchtig. Dadurch Du eine ziemlich hohe Kante mit dem Effekt erzeugt hast, wirkt es sehr grob. Der Lichteffekt an sich, den Du dadurch erzeugt hast, wirkt nicht schlecht. 

Ich würde mal versuchen, dem Effekt "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief" in der Höhe etwas weniger Pixel zu geben. Spielen mit dem Licht kannst Du dennoch.

Just my 2 cents

Liebe Grüsse,
der Tom


----------



## cosmic-blue (9. März 2005)

Ich finde auch, daß die Kante zu wuchtig ist. Versuche doch einfach mal eine andere Kantenform.
Der Glanz ist ok.

cosmic-blue


----------



## regurge (9. März 2005)

für mich wäre es so fertig .... und es gefällt mir auch ganz gut so :> .. was meint ihr


----------



## Tom2k5 (10. März 2005)

Der Button ist Dir gut gelungen, gefällt mir. Zum Thema Kanten habe ich ja schon einen Kommentar abgegeben. Durch die Dicke der Kanten machst Du Dir die ursprünglich gute Form der Grafik ein wenig kaputt, siehe der Bereich über den Buchstaben "bad".

Aber gut, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und schliesslich sollte es in erster Linie Dir persönlich gefallen 

Grüsse,
der Tom


----------



## regurge (11. März 2005)

Mir gehen aber langsam auch die Ideen zum Header aus, ich möchte unbedingt, alles füllen.

  Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben was ich in den Header reinmachen soll. Was drin sein muss sind die Texte und der Button.


----------



## Frapet (14. März 2005)

Ich hab mich schnell mal hingesetzt und was probiert, vielleicht ist es aber auch nicht dein Geschmack. k.A.   (Ich hab vielleicht auch ein bisschen mit dem Glanz in der Mitte übertrieben    )
Für Fragen eine PN oder ein mail.


----------



## regurge (14. März 2005)

danke für den kreativen tipp ... 

 hätte vor das hier als final zu verwenden


----------



## Frapet (14. März 2005)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber kommt nur mir das so vor dass das ziemlich unscharf/weichgezeichnet is? :suspekt:


----------

